# Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

Hallo Commuity,

Ich bin relativ neue beim angeln. Ich habe mir eine neue Rolle
gekauft. Nun wollte ich den Hacken ran machen, Blei und den Schwimmer. Als ich einen Probe Wurf machte, Flieg der haken mit den Köder nicht mehr soweit? Kann mir jemand helfen

Hier ein Paar Bilder von den Schwimmer und Haken zeug: http://i.imgur.com/XNVavpR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VeKDtKL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EjK1psZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PpbBpDC.jpg


----------



## Moringotho (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

sers,

wichtigere info sollte mal sein welche rute (wurfgewicht, länge etc) und welche rolle du hast.
da sollte sich eher eine aussage über das problem treffen lassen.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Martin70 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Hi
Was hast Du denn alles verändert ausser der Rolle? Welche hattest du vorher, welche hast du jetzt?
Ist deine Schnur jetzt dicker oder war es vorher evtl. Eine geflochtene oder nanofil?
Mit den Informationen die du gegeben hast kann Dir keiner helfen.

Aber das bleischrot über der pose würde ich durch einen gummistopper ersetzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Angel:Balzer
Forelle/Barsch 
2.70 Meter 3-30g
Rolle: Balzer Rs 125


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Die Rolle ist jetzt genau die gleiche wieder.


----------



## zanderzone (15. August 2014)

Wie dick ist die Schnur?


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Weiß leider nicht wie dick die ist.


----------



## Ratatöskr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Die Kombination aus Rute/Rolle sieht eigentlich ganz passabel aus.

Erreichst du damit gar keine vernünftigen Wurfweiten mehr oder fehlen dir zu den vorherigen Spitzenwerten nur ein paar Meter? Letzteres kann durchaus an der Rolle liegen oder eben wie schon angesprochen an der Schnur, einem Wechsel von geflochtener zu Monofiler, etc. pp.

Aber große Wurfweiten sind auch nicht unbedingt der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Immerhin will man den Köder dort platzieren wo die Fische sind und das ist auch gerne Mal nur ein paar Metern vor den eigenen Füßen und nicht weit draußen im Freiwasser.


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Wie weit wäre denn für dich weit und wie weit kommst du jetzt?

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Rolle, wo man die Schnurfüllung sieht.


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Mir hat mal jemand die angel bei der alten schnur hergerichtet. Da ging es weiter. Ich habe noch ne 2 angel mkt ejner anderen schnur sollte ich die probieren?


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Ja ich mache später ein bild von der rolle


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*







Hier das Bilder von der Schnur was @Andal wollte


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

So wie es ausschaut, eine arg dicke, recht locker aufgespulte Schnur. Vor allem zu wenig. Die Spule muss stramm und bis 2 mm unter der Rand gefüllt sein. Lass dir mal im Angelladen eine passende Monoschnur richtig voll draufmachen, dann klappts auch mit der Wurfweite!


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Ich habe hier eine 2 Angel passt hier die Schnurr?


----------



## Martin70 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Andal hat Recht. Investiere die 5 Euro und es wird besser.
Zweite Rolle sieht nicht wesentlich besser aus. Schnur ist dünner würde ich sagen, aber schlecht verlegt. Oben dünn unten dick und etwas zu wenig.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Da ist es das gleiche. Außerdem schaut da die Abwurfkante der Spule schon hübsch ramponiert aus. Das macht die Schnur auf Dauer kaputt und es kostet nochmal Wurfweite.


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Wie viel werde ich für die 2 Angeln dann zahlen?


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Das kommt ganz drauf an, welche Schnur du haben willst. Aber normalerweise kriegt man das für beide Rollen schon für unter 10,- €.


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Könnt ihr mir eine gute Schnurr empfehlen?


----------



## Andal (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Was hast du denn vor zu fangen? Danach richtet sich ja dann alles andere.


----------



## Martin70 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Für welche Angelart und Zielfisch?
Dein Gerätehändler kann dich da sicher auch beraten. Normalerweise fährt man da für den Anfang auch sehr gut mit.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Stimmt der Zusammenbau überhaupt von mir?


----------



## offense80 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Ich würde dir eher zu einer neuen Rolle bzw. einer neuen Spule für deine Rolle raten. Die Kanten da drin sehen ja reichlich scharf aus. Damit machst du dir 100% die Schnur kaputt. 

Für deine Montage würde ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Spaltblei als Stopper für die Laufpose verwenden. Es gibt fertig gebundene Stopperknoten die du auf die Schnur ziehen kannst. Davor kommt dann eine Stopperperle. Auf welche Art Fisch möchtest du überhaupt angeln?

P.S. vielleicht solltest du auch eine neue Pose besorgen, die, die du da hast, wird bestimmt auch nicht mehr all zu lange mitmachen


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Ich möchte auf Karpfen/Forellen angeln.


----------



## Hypr (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Also wenn ich morgen zum Händler fahre. Was sollte ich für die 2 Angeln kaufen und machen lassen?


----------



## feko (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

So Ferndiagnosen sind halt immer schlecht.
Wer weiß was deine Rollen noch für Macken haben.
Wie oben schon gesagt,wenn du Ersatzspulen kriegst,nimm die.
Fühl mal über die Schnur ob die spröde oder rau ist...ansoneten Schnurwechsel.
0/25 mono sollte ficke reichen für dein Vorhaben.
Dann wie gesagt Stopper und von mir aus die Perlen.
Deine Pose kannste u. U. mit Tape etwas reparieren.
Und zu dem Wirbel,da würde ich zB eher auf Duolock oder fastlock Karabiner setzen-dein jetziger ist schnell mal aufgegangen.
Haste keinen Kumpel der schon n bissel Angelerfahrung hat?
vg


----------



## mm-cxtx (15. August 2014)

Ich würde einfach alles mit zum Händler deines Vertrauens mitnehmen und er wird dich sicher gut beraten 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## BrendaK (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Die erste "Schnur" sieht ja fast wie Fluorocarbon aus Oo
Und mit der zweiten Rolle würd ich mich nicht mehr trauen, auszuwerfen, außer ich hätte Dinge, die ich gerne im See versenken will (hat Andal ja schon gesagt).

Aber wie Andal schon sagt, gib mal deine Zielfische an und dann wird dir mit Sicherheit gut weitergeholfen (und eventuell auch, wie viel Geld du ausgeben kannst).

Gruß

Brenda


----------



## Hypr (16. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Also ich möchte Karpfen angeln und ich will nicht mehr als 50 euro ausgeben


----------



## Hypr (16. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Ist die eurostar taktiq 40 gut? und wie viel ist die eigentlich wert?


----------



## thanatos (16. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

möchte dich nicht runter machen,meine ersten Montagen sahen sicher nicht besser aus,lernt man alles mit der Zeit,aber so ist sie einfach saumäßig.Die Pose streich mal neu an oder kauf dir ´ne neue.
 mit der Rute müßtes du mit ner vernünftig augespulten 30er und gut augebleiten 15 g Laufpose etwa 30-40 m zielgenau werfen.Die Spulenkante kannst du mit viel Geduld und Ausdauer mit feinem Sandpapier auch wieder hinkriegen.Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut.


----------



## Martin70 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Zielfisch karpfen und Forelle.... Das geht schon sehr weit auseinander. Für Forellen reicht ne 20.er Schnur, für karpfen brauchst du eher ne 35.er. 
Die Ruten unterscheiden sich auch etwas. Forellen (am Forellenteich) werden selten schwerer als 2kg, jedenfalls hier in der Gegend. Karpfen können auch schonmal 20 kg und mehr erreichen. Karfenruten sind also wesentlich robuster als die zum Teil filigranen Forellenruten.
Ebenso die Rollen. Für Karpfen gerne ne Nummer größer, sonst hast du da nicht lange Freude dran.
Was ist Eurostar? Hört sich für mich nach Discounterprodukt an ohne es wirklich zu wissen. Von daher würde ich sagen das Sie einen eher geringen Wert hat. 
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Andal (17. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Eurostar war der Versuch die Nachfolge der Firma Silstar darzustellen. Sehr einfache Produkte, die den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg für die Firma vermissen ließen.

Zur Montage selber wurde sich ja schon ausgelassen. So ist das Stückwerk. Schau dir einfach mal bei Google die zahlreichen Links zum Thema Posenmontage an, dann wird das schon werden.


----------



## fordfan1 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

Schau auch mal ab und an hier rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=143 

da könnte manchmal was für nen schmalen Taler für dich dabei sein.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------



## Esox60 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Kann Angel nicht weit auswerfen*

So wie sich das ließt, bist Du sicher ein Jungfischer oder???

Bist Du nicht in einem Verein, wo der Jugendwart sich der Sache mal annimmt, und mal einen Blick auf Deine Ausrüstung wirft?


----------

